# I can't stop kissing my baby.



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

I find that everytime I have DS in my arms the only thing that I do is kiss him. And I can't stop. It is almost like an addiction.







That sweet little baby smell, the cute cooing noices that he is makeing and just the way that he responds when ever he sees me. I know he knows his mama and he loves me too. I just can't help enjoying this little man. I am just so sad at the thought that one day he will be a man and wont need his mama any more. But until them I am going to steal every kiss that I can and hold him every moment that I can.


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

aw. that's sweet.


----------



## spedel (Mar 23, 2007)

You made me tear up! But you know, good men still need their mamas too!


----------



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

i do the same thing and you know what? last week ds started kissing me back


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigress* 
i do the same thing and you know what? last week ds started kissing me back









Awww that is so sweet. I can't wait until mine starts that. I have DD who loves to cuddle and kiss and I can't wait to have two that want to kiss and cuddle.


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the same feeling. I love my baby.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I got my first good morning kiss the other day...ds just lifted his little head up, made his morning alarm of "Ahh-uhh!" (btw, muchnicer than alarm clock), sidled over to me and laid a wet one right on my cheek.

Good morning, momma! It made me so happy and content. Kisses are sooo sweet!


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

I had the same thought just this morning, "all I want to do is kiss you all day" I told her. My babe's cheeks are so soft and she smiles so big when I kiss her. Mmmmmm... I love it.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

I constantly kissed my ds's on the tops of their heads when they were babies. Dh once said that I/we give them all those kisses so that they will kiss their kids.

(I still kiss them whenever I get a chance.)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I compulsively kiss my baby girl when she's in the sling or in my arms. I can't help it, she's so lovely.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i bet i probably kiss my baby several thousand times a day too


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FLMama092485* 
I find that everytime I have DS in my arms the only thing that I do is kiss him. And I can't stop. It is almost like an addiction.







That sweet little baby smell, the cute cooing noices that he is makeing and just the way that he responds when ever he sees me. I know he knows his mama and he loves me too. I just can't help enjoying this little man. I am just so sad at the thought that one day he will be a man and wont need his mama any more. But until them I am going to steal every kiss that I can and hold him every moment that I can.

I feel the same way, mama!


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

Me too! I jokingly tell her that I will kiss her head until it's mushy.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I feel the same way.







That was the best thing about babywearing.







That sweet head right there ready for kisses. lol
Colleen is 18 months and I still have to give her a dozen kisses whenever she is in my arms. lol


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

I call it "kiss attack". I think I kiss attack her a zillion times a day.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Isn't it wonderful??









I love kissing DD's feet, because she grabs my lips with her toes!


----------



## Ivana&4Kids (May 21, 2007)

Mostly where you'll find DD2 is in my arms and me kissing her! I LOVe er soft hair and the way it smells and those baby curls,and the soft,fat,chubby,cheks !


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Another compulsive kisser here!


----------



## babymakes3 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm the exact same way!!! I love kissing my CJ. Sometimes he'll open his mouth wide and try to latch on to my face







I guess he thinks its a boob. But it looks like he is kissing me. *swoon*

My babe was born 8 days before yours.


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am glad to see that I am not the only one who can't help but kiss their baby when they are in our arms. I just can't help it and it saddens me to think that he is probaly my last one. But at least I have the ones that I got.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

this may kinda highjack the thread, but is there anything wrong w/ kissing your baby on the lips. i always want to kiss 2 1/2 month old dd's lips and dh keeps saying, "quit kissing her lips"


----------



## mrskennedy (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah! It's so cute! DS is 3 MOs, and if I kiss him long enough he turns his head toward my face and "kisses" me. Only it's not a kiss.. He opens his mouth and kisses like that, and then he tries to lick me. DS licks everything, and he rubs his head on me too. I always ask him if he's a puppy or a kitty. Funny baby!







:


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

I've thought about coming to post the same thing. I can't keep from kissing my baby. She is such a fatty and I love kissing her squishy cheeks, and arms and legs and fuzzy head.


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't believe there is anything wrong with kissing your own baby on the lips!! I do it and my sweet baby boy just loves it. He has such cute dimples in his cheeks that I can't help but to kiss, plus they are so chubby. I just want to take a bite of him! I know it's wrong!!


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't get enough baby kisses and cuddles!!! She is so soft and smells so sweet! It's true, it's like a compulsion. I just want to hug her and never let go. I never imagined that I would love someone so much that I couldn't stop kissing them.


----------



## robinchap1 (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't help kissing my DS on his lips either. And this perfect little spot right in his chin. And his little cheeks. And his fingers. And toes. And belly... I can't stop. I like this thread. Sometimes I worry that I'll continue to feel this compulsion and he won't want me to kiss him... then what would I do???


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Awww I remember that! ("Baby" turning 7 soon.)

Makes me glad my kids have stayed snuggly


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FLMama092485* 
I find that everytime I have DS in my arms the only thing that I do is kiss him. And I can't stop. It is almost like an addiction.







That sweet little baby smell, the cute cooing noices that he is makeing and just the way that he responds when ever he sees me. . .

. . . I'm in the same club! _*sigh!*_ I remember thinking with each one of my babies, at what point that sweet babe would have received a thousand kisses.







: . . . Sorta' like the kids book "Emily's first 100 days of school" but the passage of time marked by kisses.

Now I know *exactly* the sentiment my mother-in-law is feeling when she cuddles a baby and says, "I love you so much I could just eat you up!"

Re: Question by reducereuserecyle about kissing babies on the lips. NO! There is nothing wrong with that! Your baby is among your most-immediate family members. Kissing on the lips is a sign of that close affection. There are many kinds of kisses and so many of them are _not_ sexual. . . my 6-year-old daughter usually kisses me on the cheek, but when she's feeling especially content and lovely, she chooses to give me a peck right on the lips.


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm addicted to kissing and cuddling my sweet baby, too. She is so kissable. I also give her gentle hugs and she has started hugging me back, at least I think she is hugging me. When I'm holding her, she'll suddenly squeeze me and nuzzle against my neck. I so love being a mommy.


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am so glad that so many like this thread. I just feel like I am the only one that I know who cuddles, kisses and loves their baby as much as I do. I mean I hear people say how they need to cry it out and how he has me trained. But I can't help loving every moment that he wants to be with me and wants for me to love him. My favorit thing to do is first thing in the morning when he wakes up is to give him a great big kiss and then nurse him and we both fall back to sleep. Then when I wake up I find that he has used my boob as a pillow.


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've got the same addiction - I kiss DD all the time, even when she's snuggled up next to me sleeping at night.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

I have an obsession with kissing my dd's nose and chin


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robinchap1* 
Sometimes I worry that I'll continue to feel this compulsion and he won't want me to kiss him... then what would I do???









There will be cuddly moments when he'll accept it, though maybe when he's getting close to teenhood, you may only be able to get a hug in every few days. You might think of it this way, though: you're giving him a savings account of kisses and hugs now that may make him more likely to give some back to you as he gets older. I'm guessing that those babies who aren't hugged and kissed so much for fear of spoiling them will be those more likely to be more standoffish.


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

I hate it when people tell me that I am spoiling him cause I am hugging, kissing and holding him all the time. I don't think that I can do that.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

PHP Code:

```
[CODE]<span style="color:#000000;"><span style="color:#0000BB;">Then when I wake up I find that he has used my boob </span><span style="color:#007700;">as </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">a pillow</span><span style="color:#007700;">. <br></span> </span>
```
 [/CODE]

i love it when dd does that


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

i have the same "problem".

i literally do not stop kissing my new baby EVER. i am kissing her at all times unless she is sleeping. and even then i sneak a kiss in here and there.

ahhhhhh i love it. nothing comes close.


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

my name is soulyluna, and i'm a kiss-my-baby-aholic


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww this thread makes me so happy... my baby is really a toddler but I still kiss him every chance I can. I think every activity or transition is punctuated with kisses. Pick up baby, KISS! Put baby in high chair, KISS! Buckle in car seat, KISS!

Ahhh I love it. And now he kisses back-- he puts his lips there and makes a clucking sound.

My 4-year-old is also a snuggler. And it's very sweet how much she kisses and hugs her brother and calls him by all the endearments that we used with her.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm a compulsive kisser too. I kiss Aaron as we're walking up the stairs, I kiss him every now and then while he's in the Mei Tai (front carry - just bend my head down and kiss the top of his head), I kiss him ALL THE TIME.







:

I kiss my 3 year old alot too, but don't get quite as many chances anymore. And he loves giving me a big hug at bed time. So sweet.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FLMama092485* 
I hate it when people tell me that I am spoiling him cause I am hugging, kissing and holding him all the time. I don't think that I can do that.

Just tell them you're keeping him fresh!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I can totally understand not being able to resist kissing a Corbin! (see my sig!







: )

And now I get to kiss a Pippa too!

BTW, my dad still kisses me with a peck on the lips and I'm 38. I see nothing wrong with kissing your children on the mouth.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Count me in







Whenever I'm holding Aliza (quite a lot!) all I want to do is kiss her and cuddle her. It's those big chubby cheeks and smile and... *MWAH*

DH is like that as well, it's really sweet!


----------



## flydale (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Isn't it wonderful??









I love kissing DD's feet, because she grabs my lips with her toes!









That is my favorite part too... how his little monkey feet respond to the kisses and cradle my lips and chin.

And yes to kissing the babes on their lips. My little guy loves it, along with raspberries on his mouth.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

It's good that you kiss your baby. It's a natural instinct that all mammals do. When you kiss your baby's face, you pick up germs from baby, and your body creates antibodies, which in turn are excreted in your milk.

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/motherkiss.html
http://www.guardian.co.tt/archives/2...-13/bratt.html


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

DS2 will be arriving in about a month and I've been wondering how I'm going to have time to contantly kiss BOTH of my DSs! In addition to giving lots of hugs and kisses, DS1 just started saying "I love you" a few days ago--makes my heart melt!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Me too!







How can you NOT?







And I kiss mine on the lips too, I kiss my Dad on the lips too...totally normal!


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

Corbin and my DD have the same b day. i am addicted to kissing her too


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
DS2 will be arriving in about a month and I've been wondering how I'm going to have time to contantly kiss BOTH of my DSs! In addition to giving lots of hugs and kisses, DS1 just started saying "I love you" a few days ago--makes my heart melt!

You'll figure it out somehow.









...and another thing I just remembered....

I used to kiss ds1 on his feet so much that he would offer his feet to anyone he liked when he was <2yo. I thought this was so funny.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't help it. I constantly eat..er, kiss my monkey, and he's two. How can you help it? Baby skin (especially breastfed baby skin!














: ) is so extra soft and kissable and eatable and yummy. Now I have to chase him down (squealing and laughing) to get a kiss, but sometimes he gives them up willingly. Get them while you can!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

THIS is what I am most looking forward to I think! I held all my babies every moment and kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss!!!! Now I get another one to kiss on for years.

I still munch on my youngest now and he's going to be six. His brothers aren't as munchable anymore, especially the oldest. In fact, there's NO munching my oldest, but he does come to me sometimes when I am sitting and plants a sweet, soft kiss on my forehead. So I get closeness on his terms. My middle guy still loves it when I rub his back or arms and play bite him on the cheek.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
It's good that you kiss your baby. It's a natural instinct that all mammals do. When you kiss your baby's face, you pick up germs from baby, and your body creates antibodies, which in turn are excreted in your milk.

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/motherkiss.html
http://www.guardian.co.tt/archives/2...-13/bratt.html

Thats so cool!!
It definitely is a strong instinct! I sometimes drive myself crazy because I just cant stop kissing her chubby cheeks!


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
It's good that you kiss your baby. It's a natural instinct that all mammals do. When you kiss your baby's face, you pick up germs from baby, and your body creates antibodies, which in turn are excreted in your milk.

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/motherkiss.html
http://www.guardian.co.tt/archives/2...-13/bratt.html

oooo that's awesome information!

I too kiss my baby at every second I possibly can!! His skin just feels SOOOOO soft against my lips and he smells sooooooooo good!! Who can resist??


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

Since the day my DD was born, I have kissed her a zillion times a day, usually right in the middle of her forehead. I used to say I was going to leave a callus there!









Now she's so well-trained that if I say "Mommy wants a kiss!" she'll come running over and present her forehead for kissing. She's a very huggy-kissy little girl.







:


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I can totally understand not being able to resist kissing a Corbin! (see my sig!







: )

And now I get to kiss a Pippa too!

BTW, my dad still kisses me with a peck on the lips and I'm 38. I see nothing wrong with kissing your children on the mouth.

Wow I haven't heard many other people use that name. I like it cause it isn't common.

Corbin loves to be kissed. He is starting to search out kisses and hates to not be in my arms. I think that it is great. And I am so glad that so many other mama's are enjoying this thread too.


----------



## mamatomax (Mar 31, 2007)

Enjoy every minute of it







It is the best feeling, isn't it?!


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is my babe. Tell me that you couldn't resist that face.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...Picture025.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...Picture020.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...Picture007.jpg


----------



## Paigerina (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spedel* 
You made me tear up! But you know, good men still need their mamas too!

I was going to say, he'll always need his mamma! Just in a different way.


----------



## bonnydays (Apr 28, 2006)

my dd has a half-dollar sized strawberry birthmark smack dab on the middle of her head....it's irresistibly kissable and i fondly refer to it as her 'kissing spot'.


----------

